# Anyone on here still running FirstClass software?



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Just curious if I'm the last one left... 

This was the sw that boards like myself, TVO, and Magic ran back before the internet. It looks like the sw might be reaching the end of the development line.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Aha, the good old FirstClass days.

It seems it still going and in use using a Google search and even a Mobile version for the iPad and iPhone at the App Store.

Who would have guessed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I think you're one of the few left for sure ... I have one former client that is still using it too but that's about all I've seen of FC in the last decade or so.

pm-r: the iPhone client was horrible last I tried to use it, the web interface worked much better on iOS, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Our school district still uses it.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

School Board in Niagara region uses it. Just made a big investment in it about 3 years ago.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Grand Erie still uses it. Works good on macs.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

mguertin said:


> I think you're one of the few left for sure ... I have one former client that is still using it too but that's about all I've seen of FC in the last decade or so.
> 
> pm-r: the iPhone client was horrible last I tried to use it, the web interface worked much better on iOS, but that's not saying much.


I think for private servers I might be one of the last of the non edu sites or corp sites. I started out with a Mac Classic back in 92 with two phone lines (one per serial port). There was no internet as we know it now back then so everyone was running a dialup bbs. I finally dropped OneNet when I had to replace my old server last month, I think we were the last of the superhubs from the original group. The last dialup server I ran was a IIsi with a 4 port hurdler card running 3 phone lines.

After that I had a static IP and ran an LC475 on ethernet, then a few PowerTower Pros, then a G4 DP with the SCSI UW drives and card out of a G3 server and now finally the Mac Mini. 

The iphone client is a bit odd, the one thing I don't like is that it keeps notifications live unless you shut it off in the iPhone's prefs. I was wondering why my battery life was suddenly dropping off a lot faster than before.


----------

